# Can't mount windows drive for backup



## MrAnonymous (Feb 19, 2007)

I am trying to backup my old Series 1 Tivo, but I am having trouble mounting the windows boot drive to save the backup image.

I can mount it, and navigate it, but it is read only. When I try to force R/W it says the drive is write protected.

I am using the MFSTools disk suggested for old Tivos.

Suggestions?


----------



## kemac (Apr 27, 2004)

MrAnonymous said:


> I am trying to backup my old Series 1 Tivo, but I am having trouble mounting the windows boot drive to save the backup image.
> 
> I can mount it, and navigate it, but it is read only. When I try to force R/W it says the drive is write protected.
> 
> ...


How is the drive formated? It must be formated FAT32 not NTFS. I keep an old 5G FAT32 drive around just for tivo backups.


----------



## kemac (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is a modern boot disk that supports USB thumb drives if thats your issue here. You can save your backup to a thumb drive instead of your windows HD.

http://mfslive.org/

Very good support at mfslive as well. Good luck!


----------



## MrAnonymous (Feb 19, 2007)

Many thanks for the help. I am a Mac / Unix guy so I have no idea about these windows file system issues.


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a fat 32 formatted 60gb drive and it wont mount. I keep getting the same error messages...

Multiple boot cd's and I get the same problem.

Can anybody point me in ther right direction?


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok, so I went back and checked. I can't get that thing mounted for the life of me.

Its partition 1 on HDC that I want (I've used <shift> page up), so I try:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1

Then it gives me the errors. I don't have it in front of me, but its the typical wrong FS type...etc etc.

BTW, <KNOW> for a fact that its fat32 formatted. I have a file on there that I am trying to restore from plus a kernel for some mischievous things I am going to try.

ALSO, if it helps I am on an Asus a8n-e Opteron 170 1gb ram...

Please help...
joneSi


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

joneSi said:



> Its partition 1 on HDC that I want (I've used <shift> page up), so I try:
> 
> mkdir /mnt/dos
> mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1


Well you're missing something...the mount point.


```
mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/dos
```


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

d'oh...I'm sorry, I do exactly that........

I should restate or edit my other post.

OK, so I'll restate

mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/dos

Followed by the fact that linux thinks my filesystem isn't quite right.

Steve


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

UPDATE....

Well, I am officially a dummy. 

Let me begin by saying the big ? that I left out was that I have been using OS X to format the drives I have been using. (yes on my AMD opteron 64...don't ask  )

Needless to say don't let a 'mac' do a PC's job. I ran data lifeguard and formatted with it. It works brilliantly. Thanks for the support and sorry for wasting anybody's time. 

joneSi


----------

